# The Official Rasheed Wallace is a Piston Thread!!!



## D.Spartan

Time to start sizing rings!


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>D.Spartan</b>!
> Time to start sizing rings!


LOL I wouldn't go that far but I do think this makes us legitmate contenders. This really is a win/win situation for the pistons. Worse case scenario is Rasheed isn't happy or doesn't like it here he walks next offseason. Were not bound by a bad contract. Best case scenario is a parade down woodward...


----------



## KUJayhawkFan11

*It's Official: Welcome Mike James and Rasheed!*

Chad Ford: (2:00 PM ET ) Here's the details: 

Boston gets: Chucky Atkins, Lindsey Hunter and the Pistons first round pick this year. 

Detroit gets: Rasheed Wallace and Mike James 

Atlanta gets: Chris Mills, Zeljko Rebraca, Bob Sura and the Bucks first round pick owed to Detroit. 

Chad Ford brings it first, the article will be on ESPN.com in minutes.


----------



## MLKG

How did we get Mike James out of this too!?! He's BETTER than Chucky.

Wow. We get Rasheed and Ron Artest is out indefinately having thumb surgery. Things are looking good for us.


----------



## D.Spartan

*Just A Question??*

Which line up would be better?

Billups/James
Rip/Prince
Rasheed/Williamson/Ham
Ben/Darko/Williamson
Memo/Elden/Darko

Or we could have had


Billups/Dickau/James
Rip/Prince
SAR/Williamson/Ham
Ben/Darko/Williamson
Ratliff/Memo/Elden

Don't get me wrong. I am very happy we made a trade.


----------



## DetBNyce

I hate to bring a negative view in, but I don't think Mike James is better than Chucky. He'll be servicable and in no way am I calling him a bum, but I don't think he is on Chucky's level. I think Chucky is one of the better backups in the league. I'll miss Chucky. Good trade by Joe D. though.


I wonder if I should get a Sheed avatar or a Joe D. one for pulling off this trade.


----------



## froggyvk

Awesome trade. He makes us a better team. Right now, he makes us the best team in the East and we can compete with the best teams in the West. Plus we trade Chucky which will give us enough money to re-sign Okur, and we'll have Rasheed's Bird rights (Or so I've heard) so we can go over the cap to re-sign him if we want.

I heard that Boston also got our other first round pick. So we traded Chucky, Hunter, Zelly, Sura and our 2 first rounders for Rasheed and James. Is that true?

Interesting - CBS Sportsline article - Wallace will be a free agent this summer, but it is thought the Pistons have come to some accord with Wallace and agent Bill Strickland..


----------



## D.Spartan

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I hate to bring a negative view in, but I don't think Mike James is better than Chucky. He'll be servicable and in no way am I calling him a bum, but I don't think he is on Chucky's level. I think Chucky is one of the better backups in the league. I'll miss Chucky. Good trade by Joe D. though.
> 
> 
> I wonder if I should get a Sheed avatar or a Joe D. one for pulling off this trade.


You are right!
I don't see that Mike James hitting a game winning shot against Philly last year.

I will miss Chucky also. Especially his hustle & clutch 3's.
I hope he gets more PT is Boston.

Mike James' contact is over after this year as well.
He will be a good back-up.


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike James profile:

Profile 

10.7 ppg, not bad...


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

As much as I hate to say this. I think the Pistons might have just gotten better than the Pacers. You guys gave up pretty much nothing to get Rasheed Wallace. 

Joe Dumars is the next Jerry West. Has he made a bad move yet? 

But to play devil's advocate. Imagine if you guys would of took Carmello. You would be one of the favorites to win it all, not just the east.


----------



## Ehehehcallmedaddy

Congrats on getting a great player, and contrary to popular belief, a great member of the community. You guys are going to love Sheed. I really hope it works out for him in Detroit.


----------



## froggyvk

Good ESPN Insider quote.

Referring to Boston and Atlanta: "They're morons," one league executive told Insider. "I can't believe they just did that."


----------



## marshall

*Sheed Trade*

As a Blazers fan first and a Sheed fan very close second, this season has turned out great after a rough start.

Blazers get great players for the future (they wouldnt have won this year anyways), and Sheed goes to a now title contender.

Wallace and Wallace will make the best inside defense in the league. I am stoked to watch him on a team with shooters where he can do what he does best. Pass out of the post, man up on D, not be the leader and take all the heat, and when needed take over a game on offense. 

Him and Larry Brown will get along good and expect big things. I will be searching this board alot more now.


----------



## Lope31

Mike James is awesome, I used to watch him on Heat games that my grandparents would send to me and dude is quick, and he can shoot. This is great, I've seen James more then Atkins and I LOVE to get James here.


----------



## sheefo13

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> How did we get Mike James out of this too!?! He's BETTER than Chucky.
> 
> Wow. We get Rasheed and Ron Artest is out indefinately having thumb surgery. Things are looking good for us.



it wont look so good on friday when hthe wolves have wally and kandi back for the game, and troy hudson, now will it?


----------



## Blazerfan024

Congratulations guys on a nice pick up...You have got a great player coming and with the front court of the 2 wallaces, wow you will be a force in the east and west. I wish Portland would have re-signed him but as you can tell we are lottery bound so congrats and I hope Sheed can bring you the ring


----------



## nmuman

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> it wont look so good on friday when hthe wolves have wally and kandi back for the game, and troy hudson, now will it?



LOL, oh yeah buddy we're shaking in our boots.:no: :no: :no:


----------



## truth

Congrats guys...

make sure Coach Brown teaches Rasheed well.....
We like fundamentally sound ball players in NY


----------



## bfan1

As a Blazer fan and as a Sheed fan I want to congratulate you guys on the trade today.

Don't believe the hype. Rasheed Wallace is a fantastic player, a great person, a great team mate. Our guys did not want him to go.
You guys are now a legit contender in the east and who knows, you might just take it all.

Don't worry about Minny-R. Wallace has KG's number.

Man-I'm scared of you guys now!  

seriously-the Pistons just got a WHOLE LOT BETTER. The thought of the 2 Wallaces has me dying to see your first game! 

Wallace x2..you guys are gonna kill!

GO PISTONS! :yes: (don't tell the Blazer board I said that!)


----------



## rainman

i was surprised atlanta would do this deal for what they got. expiring contracts are great but you should get something in return besides marginal players and non lottery draft picks. the hawks loss is the pistons gain. this is a great deal if only from the standpoint you can audition wallace for the remainder of the season and either resign him to less money or let him walk and have a ton of cap room.it will be interesting to see how he works into the lineup, i dont see sheed as a 3 like some have suggested, he isnt going to be able to cover any of the 3's in the league, he's a 4 who can play the 5 when you go real small. i would hope the pistons want to open things up a little now that they have added an offensive player to their rotation. i think they need to be more of a high scoring team as opposed to a grind it out team where every game goes down to the wire. i would use rasheed in place of ben more. ben wallace plays with a ton of heart but he plays too many minutes and is a liability on the offensive end. larry brown has to be ecstatic. he got a north carolina guy and i think he showed he has a say in who he puts on the floor.


----------



## el_Diablo

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i was surprised atlanta would do this deal for what they got. expiring contracts are great but you should get something in return besides marginal players and non lottery draft picks. the hawks loss is the pistons gain. .


well, the hawks turned massive amount of cap-space to massive amount of cap-space and draft picks. and remember, they're trying to lose as many games as possible this season...


----------



## Brian.

Thanks for all the input from the Blazer fans. I think us pistons fans will really enjoy having rasheed on our team even if it is only for half a season. On larry Brown's weekly segment on the radio they asked him what he thought about sheed. He had nothing but good things to say about him I guess LB's brother was an assistant with the blazers so he is fimilar with sheed. It really is scary to think how good defensively this team can be. Just imagine being defended by Rasheed Wallace in the post and on the off chance you do get past him Ben Wallace is there with the help side D. I can't wait till tommorow it should be a great game.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 
> well, the hawks turned massive amount of cap-space to massive amount of cap-space and draft picks. and remember, they're trying to lose as many games as possible this season...


they wont have to try to hard.


----------



## NYKBaller

****


----------



## Snuffleupagus

R. Wallace
B. Wallace

R & B ... In Motown

:laugh: It's perfect.

Think of the announcers...


----------



## froggyvk

Our announcers never say last names.

They're Chauncey, Rip, Tayshaun (sometimes Tay), Memo, Darko, Big Ben, Bobby Sura, Lindsey, Chucky, Corliss (Big Nasty). So now it will be Big Ben and Rasheed .


----------



## PistonFAN81

I for 1, a piston fan from day one am so excited not only do i think that this is a great addition to the pistons but I think that it is gonna create a sort of excitment that will help us goign into the playoffs..GO PISTONS!!!


----------



## jvanbusk

Here's the thing, we wanted the Bobcats to take Atkins along with a first round draft pick off our hands for <b>nothing</b>. This gives us the chance to sign Memo.

But, turns out we trade away Chucky and a first round pick, along with Sura (who I felt stunk anyways) and one more first round pick in exchange for <b>Rasheed freaking Wallace</b> and <b>Mike James</b>. And we still get the chance to sign Memo. 

Are you serious?


----------



## MLKG

CHANCE to resign Memo? We are freaking 10 MILLION DOLLARS under the cap. I believe that's more than any team can even offer him. With that kind of room we have a shot at signing Memo, Delfino, AND resigning Sheed.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> CHANCE to resign Memo? We are freaking 10 MILLION DOLLARS under the cap. I believe that's more than any team can even offer him. With that kind of room we have a shot at signing Memo, Delfino, AND resigning Sheed.


Yes, chance.

Nobody is forcing Joe's hand to sign Memo. Obviously the plan is to resign him, but it's not mandatory.

Question: Can we resign Memo <b>before</b> Sheed? How does that work?


----------



## bfan1

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> R. Wallace
> B. Wallace
> 
> R & B ... In Motown
> 
> :laugh: It's perfect.
> 
> Think of the announcers...


This is great! I feel like packing my bags and moving to Detroit!

Shoot-I can't do that, I am still a Blazer fan.

You guys are so darn lucky! Any idea what number Sheed will wear? We had heard that he chose 36 over 30 so he could represent his friend-Bonzi Wells....I will be curious to see what he does. Do you have a #30 now?

Are you guys aware of what a GREAT 3 point shooter Sheed is? DANG! You are gonna freak when you see the D! I am very jealous!


RAW in Detroit...I am SO glad he is OUT of Atlanta! Hey-don't be so sure he'll want NY in the summer...


----------



## nikebasketball

*
I've been a Sheed fan since he played for UNC.

I've always liked the Pistons, I saw them beat the Hawks on 12/27/03 so I guess I'm a bigger fan now since they aquired Sheed.

Ben & Rasheed has some more similarites than their same last names.

Ben Wallace - C F-C 6-9 240 9/10/74 Virginia Union '96 7 
Rasheed Wallace F-C 6-11 230 9/17/74 North Carolina '97 8 

*


----------



## mook

I'm definitely going to be a Detroit fan for the rest of the season. I gotta have something to watch in the playoffs, and my Blazers aren't going to be it. 

I can't wait to see Sheed yell at Ben for trying to help out with double teams. it's funny--he sometimes really resents it when guys come over to try to help him out on guys like Duncan and Garnett. 

as for the Pacers, Sheed is going to swallow Jermaine's post game alive. in their one game this year, Jerm shot 42% shooting. his percent would've been much worse, but when Sheed sat out (he was covering him exclusively one-on-one) Dale and Zach let him loose a little. (Jerm played 47 minutes.) 

Kenyon Martin averaged 40% shooting against us as well. Sheed in single coverage once again.

on top of everything else, he's going to give your team the perimeter shooting that Hamilton lacks. he never seems to get injured. he's a classic "intangibles" guy who just fits seemlessly into a well-run team. and he's been the best player on two teams who made it to the WCF. 

I envy long-time Detroit fans. it's definitely time to get excited.


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, chance.
> 
> Nobody is forcing Joe's hand to sign Memo. Obviously the plan is to resign him, but it's not mandatory.
> 
> Question: Can we resign Memo <b>before</b> Sheed? How does that work?


I was just expressing how MUCH cap room we actually have. Somebody could offer Memo a max deal and we could match it if we wanted too.

As for resigning Memo before Sheed: the NBA puts a cap hold on free agents, meaning their salary doesn't come off the books until they signs a contract or get waved. So basically we won't have any cap room at all until we renounce Sheed or sign him to a contract. Basically this means that, although we have his bird rights, we can't go over the cap to sign him if we wan't to keep Memo. If we renounce him to get the cap room, we loose his bird rights.

We can match any offer any team throws at Memo or we could offer Sheed any amount of money to stay. To keep both would be a bit tricky, but it is definately doable.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

The Wanker has the coolest avatar I have ever seen. I feel hyptnotized.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> I was just expressing how MUCH cap room we actually have. Somebody could offer Memo a max deal and we could match it if we wanted too.
> 
> As for resigning Memo before Sheed: the NBA puts a cap hold on free agents, meaning their salary doesn't come off the books until they signs a contract or get waved. So basically we won't have any cap room at all until we renounce Sheed or sign him to a contract. Basically this means that, although we have his bird rights, we can't go over the cap to sign him if we wan't to keep Memo. If we renounce him to get the cap room, we loose his bird rights.
> 
> We can match any offer any team throws at Memo or we could offer Sheed any amount of money to stay. To keep both would be a bit tricky, but it is definately doable.


It is doable but is more then tricky close to impossible. 

Here are some of the best case options.

If you retain Wallace, for anything more then 5 million (about the MLE) you can only match up to 5 million for Okur cause you got 10 million in space right? Being that it is so close to the MLE, perhaps Okur signs a deal at the MLE, then you can resign Wallace for more then a max deal. But Okur may not take the max deal. This was asked in the CBA/Salaries forum, watch there for an answer from one of the cap experts.

-Petey


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> The Wanker has the coolest avatar I have ever seen. I feel hyptnotized.


And you have the ugliest.


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> It is doable but is more then tricky close to impossible.
> 
> Here are some of the best case options.
> 
> If you retain Wallace, for anything more then 5 million (about the MLE) you can only match up to 5 million for Okur cause you got 10 million in space right? Being that it is so close to the MLE, perhaps Okur signs a deal at the MLE, then you can resign Wallace for more then a max deal. But Okur may not take the max deal. This was asked in the CBA/Salaries forum, watch there for an answer from one of the cap experts.
> 
> -Petey


Well, we are actually over 10 million right now, so if the cap rises we will have about 11. On the radio today Joe was confident that the money would work provided both players wanted to stay. The expansion draft is also a thing to look at, Charlotte might be interested in Elden Campbell's expiring contract or even Corliss Williamson, if either of them gets taken then we are looking at around 16 million in cap room which is by far enough to keep them both.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, we are actually over 10 million right now, so if the cap rises we will have about 11. On the radio today Joe was confident that the money would work provided both players wanted to stay. The expansion draft is also a thing to look at, Charlotte might be interested in Elden Campbell's expiring contract or even Corliss Williamson, if either of them gets taken then we are looking at around 16 million in cap room which is by far enough to keep them both.


Excellent point. I would think 16 is enough to keep them both. Even if Wallace did not want the extra money, 16 split between 2 FA is alot of talent.

-Petey


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> I'm definitely going to be a Detroit fan for the rest of the season. I gotta have something to watch in the playoffs, and my Blazers aren't going to be it.
> 
> I can't wait to see Sheed yell at Ben for trying to help out with double teams. it's funny--he sometimes really resents it when guys come over to try to help him out on guys like Duncan and Garnett.
> 
> as for the Pacers, Sheed is going to swallow Jermaine's post game alive. in their one game this year, Jerm shot 42% shooting. his percent would've been much worse, but when Sheed sat out (he was covering him exclusively one-on-one) Dale and Zach let him loose a little. (Jerm played 47 minutes.)
> 
> Kenyon Martin averaged 40% shooting against us as well. Sheed in single coverage once again.
> 
> on top of everything else, he's going to give your team the perimeter shooting that Hamilton lacks. he never seems to get injured. he's a classic "intangibles" guy who just fits seemlessly into a well-run team. and he's been the best player on two teams who made it to the WCF.
> 
> I envy long-time Detroit fans. it's definitely time to get excited.


Well hey we are excited we haven't won it all since we bounced the blazers from the finals  all kidding aside when Rasheed name gets annouced in pregame the Palace is going to go nuts. Listening to the reaction to the trade on the radio there is about a 98% approval of the trade. Sheed is going fill our need of another consistent scorer and a good low post defender. I personal can't wait till the game tommorow.


----------



## Cap

What an incredible trade for the Pistons. The Pistons are now *legit* title contenders, whereas before they were just a "top 10" contender of sorts. Here's my list of favorites:

1. Lakers
2. Kings
3. Twolves
*4. Pistons*
5. Spurs
6. Nets
7. Mavs
8. Pacers
....
29. Hawks

Sheed brings some much needed scoring, he can score 20 points on any given night. What some may not realize is just how good of a defender he is; make no mistake about it, Big Ben and Sheed are now the best defensive big men combo in the game today. 

Man, I'd love to see the Wallaces battle Shaq in the Finals. It would be freaking epic.


----------



## Darnavian

I was not really wanting to trade for Wallace just due to the fact that I thought we would have to give up a lot more than we did. Once I heard the trade go through and that we gave up only second and third teir players for one of the most dominant big men, I started jumping and screaming like a little kid again. Better buckle up, and enjoy the ride!


----------



## mook

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> The Wanker has the coolest avatar I have ever seen. I feel hyptnotized.


thanks! 

just don't stare too long. it may cost you $14 million, your job or your very soul. (it gives me heartburn just thinking about it.)


----------



## mook

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> we haven't won it all since we bounced the blazers from the finals


doah! there is some irony there that after all these years a Blazer bad boy could take that team to the next level. eh, water under the bridge. 

the 2000 WCF hurt so much that the frustration caused by the Pistons ten years earlier really pales in comparison. 

12 minutes from a championship, and we blow a 14 point lead to Phil Jackson, Kobe Bryant and Shaquille O'Neal, the three most annoying personalities in basketball. 

the pain never really goes away.


----------



## Tom

Relax boys...the Nets are still the best team in the east. Sheed hasn't played minute one yet.


----------



## Talkhard

> "On larry Brown's weekly segment on the radio they asked him what he thought about sheed. He had nothing but good things to say about him."


I wish Larry Brown and the Pistons fans all the best, but there is some major denial going on around here. As a long-time Portland fan, I know Rasheed Wallace very well. He's an extremely talented player with scary skills, but you're getting the whole person, and that's scary, too.

--During a practice this season, Wallace heaved a ball at Ruben Boomjte-Boomjte and hit him in the nuts. As Ruben writhed on the floor in pain, Wallace ran out of the gym giggling like a little girl.

--He has very little regard for authority of any kind. For years, he refused to lift weights with the rest of the team, choosing rather to pay a $50,000 fine. 

--He once rushed Coach Mike Dunleavy in our locker room, and had to be restrained by the other players.

--He went after a referee after a game last year, screaming "I'm going to kill you m----- f -----," among other things. For that little episode, the NBA suspended him for 7 games.

--He finds it very difficult to control his emotions, even when it will hurt his own team. He will often run after a referee complaining about a call that went against him, even as the other team is running down the floor with the ball.

--He got himself thrown out of the first game of the 2000 Western Conference Finals, which lead to Portland losing that game (something a lot of people don't remember). If Portland had won that game, there might never have been a Game 7, and the Portland meltdown in the 4th quarter.

--A couple of years back Wallace actually lay on the floor and threw a tizzy fit when a call went against him. He flailed his arms and body around like he was having a seizure, or being electrocuted, it was hard to tell. One of the most bizarre things I have ever seen.

--He has no loyalty to anyone but himself. He has said more than once that he doesn't care what team he plays for, as long as "someone cuts the check."

--He refused to speak to the Portland media, and seems to especially have it in for white reporters. He regularly "blacks out" the white Jerry West NBA logo on his socks before games. 

--He once threw a towel in Arvydas Sabonis' face during a team timeout, a moment that was captured on national TV. 

--He once mocked Ron Harper for his stutter, making fun of him as the two players ran down the court.

--He truly believes that the NBA is "enslaving" young black men by paying them millions of dollars to join the NBA.

And so on. Wallace is a million dollar talent with a 10 cent brain. He will thrill you with his acrobatic dunk shots and 3-point shooting, but then he'll completely disappear in the 4th quarter. He doesn't want to be a leader, doesn't want the responsibility. 

Good luck with Rasheed. Maybe he will change his act, but I doubt it.


----------



## Tom

i guess Darko will have a long long wait at the end of the bench.


----------



## SLAM

Here's another Blazer fan checking in. Rasheed's always been one of my favorite players, and I'm thrilled to see him teamed up with Big Ben. 

As for TalkHard's rant up there, he put his own personal touch on most of those events. Sheed's going to be a great fit in Detroit, and you're all going to love him.


----------



## thrillhouse

the good thing about if he doesnt do much in the fourth, it shouldn't matter to much, because thats when chauncey takes over.

i am very excited about this team.


----------



## mook

all the stuff TalkHard listed is the reason he was available. but it's not like that's any big secret. 

he didn't mention that Sheed has been the only All-Star on the team since he joined, and he's been the best player on two teams that went to the WCF. 

there are very few things that Sheed says to the media that don't result in controversy, but there's one that everyone can agree on: "Half the people in Portland love me, half the people hate me." 

the Blazers are the one pro team in Portland, and so they get picked over, analyzed, worshipped and hated more than any NBA team in the league. not a great fit for Rasheed. 

he'll fit in fine in Detroit. Sheed could quite conceivably have his number retired in Detroit. even after all the games he's won for Portland, I'm skeptical it'll ever happen here.


----------



## bfan1

We Blazer fans that are also Rasheed fans are well aware of Talkhard's dislike of Rasheed. I thought I'd add this story that came out just before the first trade:

LINK 

Rasheed has issues with our local media-one person in particular (and rightly so)
...it turned into an ugly mess and I personally think this one media person is responsible for spear-heading the "run Rasheed out of town on a rail campaign"...for Sheed's sake, I am glad he is free from it all...


----------



## DetBNyce

I'm glad we have more fans backing us... I didn't realize the Portland fans loved Sheed so much. I'm definitely looking forward to see what we can do with him on our team.


----------



## the wall

> I didn't realize the Portland fans loved Sheed so much.


Same here DBN. Since the trade I've been hearing much more positive things about Sheed's personality - and we all know that the kid has mad game. 

This has gotta be the trade that puts us over the top.


----------



## jackiejackal

I hardly recognize Rasheed from all these accolades thrust
his way now that he is gone..
Wow,too bad he didn't play as well as you remember him.
Guess the memory is short of his 4th quarters..poof !
Or the memories of him not even trying to get that allout needed
rebound..but Damon could get it !


Here is the most common memory I have of him..


http://www.vanishingtattoo.com/images/tattoo/wallacerasheed1.jpg

buh bye Sheed..
unfortunately we did know ya.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i guess Darko will have a long long wait at the end of the bench.


cant sign up for that bush in 04 club but i agree on your comment about darko. have you ever seen a kid with his skills treated any worse?


----------



## DetBNyce

In the Detroit News LB said he will start either Memo or Tayshaun according to matchups. So against smaller teams Tay will get the start and against bigger lineups, Memo will get it.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Enjoy the rental. Just don't pin any hope on this guy. I have no idea why people like him, he isn't a team player, and most of his actions define the self centered attitude that's dominate in the game today. He is talented however, and can play a lot of "helper" roles probably better than anyone in the league.


Since he seems to be headed to NY. Let me ask you this. If you could keep him, but you have to give up say something minor like Darko, would you do it?


----------



## thrillhouse

something minor liek darko? 
i cant tell if your joking, but no way.


----------



## el_Diablo

pretty brutal start for sheed's career as a piston, he is shooting 30,6 % (11/36) from the field so far...

:dead:


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> pretty brutal start for sheed's career as a piston, he is shooting 30,6 % (11/36) from the field so far...
> 
> :dead:


He's shot 36 times in two games?!?!? Doesn't seem like it.

Edit: I forgot he played the first half against Minnesota... Once he gets accustomed to things and the team accustomed to him, his % should go up.


----------



## walkon4

*fooled*

soon enough you will see why everyone else in the league doesnt like rasheed.

champ rings... hahaha

Youll be able to try them on if Jermaine Lets you.


----------



## Lope31

Rasheed Wallace is getting accustomed to his new team like DetBNyce said, give him time. Truth, you and Jermaine look pretty close in that pic is there something you want to tell us? We, the Pistons, might not win but the Pacers definitly won't either.  . Don't be so quick to hate on Sheed, things will click, don't you worry.


----------



## walkon4

*well*

I am probably flying out to see

Pistons Vs Pacers in Detroit in April.

Should be a very close game!


----------

